# Yarn Festivals



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

If you have attended any festivals in the southeast or mid-Atlantic region, will you please let us know the ones you attended and if you enjoyed them. We're looking for a couple of places to go this year. I know that there's a list online but wanted to have some first-hand information for those who have attended.
Thanks.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> If you have attended any festivals in the southeast or mid-Atlantic region, will you please let us know the ones you attended and if you enjoyed them. We're looking for a couple of places to go this year. I know that there's a list online but wanted to have some first-hand information for those who have attended.
> Thanks.


There is a Knit and Croochet Show June 27-July 1 in Manchester, NH. I'm going. July 27, 28 will be dedicated to teaching days, with shopping opening up on the 29th. Instruction will be offered on the other days in addition.
Some top names in knitting and crocheting will be there!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

The Sheep and Wool Festival in Rhinebeck, NY in October is Fantastic! It has plenty of hand woven and hand dyed yarns from all over the country to keep anybody happy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

yes, the Rhinebeck event is the largest in the country i am told and it is fabulous. and NY in the Fall is wonderful with so much to do for a traveler. Rhinebeck is about 1/2 hr away from Woodstock for example and Bard and Vassar Colleges are in the county for evening events. Also apple and garlic festivals, etc, etc.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, you are correct. I live in the Hudson Valley area and it is a fabulous area-especially in the fall!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I just attended the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival last Saturday. It was my first time to attend one. I was blown away with the amount of wool, roving, fleece, needles, and anything else that would fancy my knitting heart. This link is from Knitter's Review today about the festival.

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_event.asp?article=/review/profile/120510_a.asp


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Dont forget NH sheep and Wool Festival tomorrow and Sunday in Deerfield , NH.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> The Sheep and Wool Festival in Rhinebeck, NY in October is Fantastic! It has plenty of hand woven and hand dyed yarns from all over the country to keep anybody happy!


Good thing you aren't offering space to stay for Rhinebeck <G>. Does this mean we'll see you there?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Suzie1 said:


> I just attended the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival last Saturday. It was my first time to attend one. I was blown away with the amount of wool, roving, fleece, needles, and anything else that would fancy my knitting heart. This link is from Knitter's Review today about the festival.
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/article_event.asp?article=/review/profile/120510_a.asp


And you hated every minute of it, too, I'll bet <G>. I've heard that trying to get uphill Saturday noonish was difficult. I've got to get back down there. It's the 8 hour drive that kills me.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Dont forget NH sheep and Wool Festival tomorrow and Sunday in Deerfield , NH.


I'll be there even if DH chickens out. He seems to be coming down with a cold or something--maybe like getting the downed trees out of the hay fields.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Suzie1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just attended the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival last Saturday. It was my first time to attend one. I was blown away with the amount of wool, roving, fleece, needles, and anything else that would fancy my knitting heart. This link is from Knitter's Review today about the festival.
> ...


I had originally passed the entrance to the fairgrounds at 10:00 a.m. not intending to stop then. The backup was terrific. After my first errand going home, I decided to go to the festival, it was then 1:00. There was no delay getting in, but I still had to park far enough away that I hitched a ride in a school bus to get back to the road. I was by myself so I could move at a good pace. I only live about 30 minutes away so I will definitely be there next year.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Suzie1 said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > Suzie1 said:
> ...


When I go down, I always try to be there by 8 in the morning to get to park close.


----------

